# Alpina World Timer - When Will It Be Available



## BaCaitlin (Sep 6, 2009)

In Canada? Saw the media release last week and it hasn't left my mind. What a stunning looking timepiece.


----------



## moky (Jul 27, 2011)

i'm heading to an AD this week to pick up a bezel, so i'll be sure to ask about it and try on some Alpina pilots as well!
Will let you know once they call me. Same boat as you, saw it last week and have been thinking about it constantly


----------



## moky (Jul 27, 2011)

so went to the AD today and got to try on some Startimers, both 44mm chrono and automatic, and they even had a 41mm pilot which isn't listed in their site!
they said during the next shipment they should be getting the worldtimer and MSRP is $3450. didn't bother asking for a discount since i wasnt going to buy yet anyway


----------



## BaCaitlin (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for finding out. Can't wait to try it on. If it looks as good as it does in the pics, it's going to be hard to walk out empty handed.


----------



## moky (Jul 27, 2011)

will probably head back there to check it out since they will call me when it is in  have to say the fit and finish of Alpina is really up there and it already was very hard to walk out without getting the startimer!

on a side note, the 44mm startimer felt a tad big while the 41mm felt too small


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

Hello,
When you do try it on, would you please check if it has independent hour hand adjustment capability. That would make it a true travel/gmt watch.

Thanks,
heb



BaCaitlin said:


> Thanks for finding out. Can't wait to try it on. If it looks as good as it does in the pics, it's going to be hard to walk out empty handed.


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

I will be following this thread, Alpina Worldtimer = want!


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

moky said:


> they said during the next shipment they should be getting the worldtimer and MSRP is $3450.


Sweet. That's the same as U.S. MSRP. Usually we get gouged up here by 10-20% over American pricing, even though the Canadian dollar is at par or stronger. I wonder if the AD in Vancouver made a mistake?


----------



## PeterStas (May 16, 2012)

Dear All, We will start shipping the Alpina Worldtimer end of August from the Manufacture in Geneva. It should start arriving in the shops from September. Thank you all for positive comments, we are looking forward to make many customers happy with this product!


----------



## moky (Jul 27, 2011)

thumbs up! I will be back to the AD to check out these worldtimers in person!! Thanks for the update PeterStas!!

BrentYYC, they didn't really "tell" me the price but when they were showing me the sell sheet with the world timer and others, the price was just listed there


----------



## BaCaitlin (Sep 6, 2009)

Thought I would bump this thread up. Anyone has seen this model hit the stores yet? Itching to buy a new watch and would like to get this one before something else (likely another Omega) catches my eye.


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

I spoke to a dealer in Toronto this morning (wanted to see if I could pick one up before a trip next week). They called Alpina and called me back to say the World Timer would be available to dealers around the beginning of November.


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

Has anyone seen any sign of the Worldtimer hitting dealers yet? I'm getting impatient to see this baby in the flesh.


----------



## korneevy (May 17, 2012)

BrentYYC said:


> Has anyone seen any sign of the Worldtimer hitting dealers yet? I'm getting impatient to see this baby in the flesh.


No stock available in Switzerland, and from what I gather, none of Europe ADs have them either so there may have been production hickups as they were supped to start selling them in the fall here.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

How does the Worldtime complication differ from a GMT complication? I assume the chapter ring with the cities stays fixed, then one sets the inner rotating ring to GMT time, and then sets the hour hands to the local time? Is the quickset on the local time or on the Worldtime ring? Thanks.


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

mleok said:


> How does the Worldtime complication differ from a GMT complication? I assume the chapter ring with the cities stays fixed, then one sets the inner rotating ring to GMT time, and then sets the hour hands to the local time? Is the quickset on the local time or on the Worldtime ring? Thanks.


Nobody has been able to explain that to me because I haven't been able to find a dealer in the U.S. or Canada that knows anything about the watch since nobody seems to have it. From what I can glean from the description on the Alpina site, however, it appears you can rotate the city ring to orient the cities any way that makes sense for you and then align the 24 hour ring complication (presumably with the quick-set) so that it's correct for the cities. From there, the 24 hour ring complication rotates and substitutes for a GMT hand so the city times are always correct, and the main hands keep local time.

So to answer your first question, from what I can glean from the description the 24 Hour complication functions exactly the same as a 24 hour GMT complication, but being a Worldtimer it also adds the information that allows you to see the local time for 24 major cities in each time zone rather than just the one alternate time zone (you have in your head) with a GMT watch (but, of course, I'm simply stating the obvious). You don't need to manually rotate the city ring each time you want to know what time it is in a different city, as you do with some worldtimers.


----------



## BaCaitlin (Sep 6, 2009)

I've been waiting for it too but now my watch funds have been shifted to a new Schirra Speedy...


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

I just got a call from an AD I had spoken to about the Worldtimer a few months ago (good for him to keep in touch). He had just got off the phone with Alpina and was told than no Worldtimers have been shipped yet to any dealers, anywhere. He was told (hopefully) it will be some time in December. The odd thing is that the watch was announced early in the year, and much later (in the Fall) the FC Worldtimer was announced (using the same movement), but the FC has already hit dealers whereas the Alpina has not been shipped yet to anyone.


----------



## moky (Jul 27, 2011)

Spoke to the AD yesterday about the watch too, and they said they are expecting it 1st week of december.


----------



## monochromejournal (Nov 22, 2012)

I recently bought the FC version of the WT and it's a very well finished watch. It's an amazing watch, fit and finish is amazing, the alligator strap is much nicer than the crocoleather that is used on other FC watch.

Only two niggles:
1. the date sub-blocks a significant portion of the city and 24 hours rings - therefore cities between 10-13 hours ahead/behind (ie otherside of the world) are difficult to read;
2. no lume (it's a classic dress watch so it's not that big of a deal but it would be really useful for frequent travellers like me who would love to quickly check times in the dark... (my Rolex GMT master is amazing in this respect - easy to read dual time zones in the dark)

if you can live with these two issues, you'll love it...

amazing value for money as with so many FC calibres...


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

BaCaitlin said:


> I've been waiting for it too but now my watch funds have been shifted to a new Schirra Speedy...


Nice... 'Jolly' Wally, the only man to fly in all three Mercury, Gemini, and Apollo programs.


----------



## ghibli (Aug 5, 2012)

monochromejournal said:


> I recently bought the FC version of the WT and it's a very well finished watch. It's an amazing watch, fit and finish is amazing, the alligator strap is much nicer than the crocoleather that is used on other FC watch.
> 
> Only two niggles:
> 1. the date sub-blocks a significant portion of the city and 24 hours rings - therefore cities between 10-13 hours ahead/behind (ie otherside of the world) are difficult to read;
> ...


Congratulation on the purchase. Would appreciate it if you can share some photos of the watch.


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

FINALLY... as of this week, the Alpina Worldtimer (in extremely limited numbers) got into the hands of a few dealers. I got a call from an A,D. I've been in communication with about them for the past four months or so, and he had one in his hands and said the quality blew him away. He said it's comparable to a $10K IWC at one third of the price. The handful of watches that hit dealers were already spoken for, so I have a deposit down on the next batch that becomes available (Wooo Hooo!!!).... probably not until February, according to what Alpina told him (Booooo!!!). My gut is telling me they can't produce the in-house movement for these things fast enough, plus the fact it seems most of the available movements have been dedicated to the Frederique Constant Worldtimers (which seem to be much more widely available).


----------



## TheCurator (Jan 4, 2013)

I have also been looking at this watch, but have not been able to find one as yet. I am new to the whole watch thing, loved them for years, but never really did any research. Now I am in the market for an affordable world timer and stumbled across Alpina, in what I believe may be a happy accident. They appear to be very well made and quite affordable. The World timer, is said to be available in a limited quantity adn I hope they don't deviate from that plan, even if I don't end up getting one myself. Good luck getting your hands on one and please post pictures!


----------



## TheCurator (Jan 4, 2013)

Just picked one up from a AD here. Pretty nice so far


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

TheCurator said:


> Just picked one up from a AD here. Pretty nice so far


Which AD/City? I'm on a waiting list in Toronto.


----------



## TheCurator (Jan 4, 2013)

BrentYYC said:


> Which AD/City? I'm on a waiting list in Toronto.


Myles I was on a list at both Myles Mindham and Solaris. Which list are you on?


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

I was on the list at Solaris but I had to pass when they got their first one in and offered it to me because I'd just bought a Breitling Transocean the day before, so that was my watch budget gone for the month. They said probably February before they would be able to get any more.


----------



## TheCurator (Jan 4, 2013)

BrentYYC said:


> I was on the list at Solaris but I had to pass when they got their first one in and offered it to me because I'd just bought a Breitling Transocean the day before, so that was my watch budget gone for the month. They said probably February before they would be able to get any more.


Sorry, I responded to that late last night. I purchased mine from Solaris... Not Myles. Myles wanted me to come in and look as a catalogue....


----------



## TheCurator (Jan 4, 2013)

Have these watches become more broadly available as yet?


----------

